# Suzuka Grey TTRS FROM SOMERSET



## Bigkez

Hello everyone!!

Just wanted to say hi.
I pick my 2011 suzuka grey TTRS up on the 28th feb, 
My brother has a b7 RS4 and im thinking of going stage 2!!! 
Any advice for me????


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## ex888

Gutted the photo of your car isn't working (possibly just my rubbish computer!? Great colour choice - great motor.


----------



## Bigkez

Just thought I would update on what I've been up to 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

I've managed to source carbon engine bay trims and vw racing induction kit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Got myself an Airtec intercooler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Fitted a milltek decat section and back box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Got a carbon osir spoiler, mtm diffuser, fuel cap and mirrors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Fitted an Audi a1 gear shifter and a pioneer double din head unit with apple car play

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Fitted an o34 bushings kit that makes one hell of a difference

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

I have ordered a rear carbon bar with net for a seat delete and rear cage that should all be here by end of feb.
Then beginning of March it's all getting fitted along with a new carbon steering wheel that a guy has made for me along with all carbon interior trims and I have also bought new front and rear arb 26mm front and rear and front and rear bushings from superpro





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigkez

Ohh and it's had a stage 1 map from Apr 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bigkez said:


> Ohh and it's had a stage 1 map from Apr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good 8)


----------



## Bigkez

Hello guys and girls. A lot has changed over the years now on air










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nice work looks😎


----------

